# She lied to me



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

She said she would be moving last month but she is still on the therapy's website, I knew she was lying the whole time. I have binge eating disorder and I had to cancel a lot of times but I did so over 24 hours before the actual appointment. Binge eating prevents me from going to therapy because I feel too sick to go. She most likely didn't even have any plans of moving. She just said it so I won't bother her anymore. I was going to go in late July and cancel all appointments until September, that's still no reason to LIE about it. I'm going to give this fool a negative review online. I don't care if she's really good looking. She's still going to get a negative review. She gave me referrals. I found another therapist, not bad looking but nowhere good as the other one. I want to have sex with a good looking therapist who cares about my problems. I want her to make the first move like touch me in a sexual way.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I want to have sex with a good looking therapist who cares about my problems.


loooool


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

_Yea_ that's pretty wishful thinking.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Your posts always have weird punch lines that twists everything around.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow.

Just wow.

Maybe there's a reason...


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> She said she would be moving last month but she is still on the therapy's website, I knew she was lying the whole time. I have binge eating disorder and I had to cancel a lot of times but I did so over 24 hours before the actual appointment. Binge eating prevents me from going to therapy because I feel too sick to go. She most likely didn't even have any plans of moving. She just said it so I won't bother her anymore. I was going to go in late July and cancel all appointments until September, that's still no reason to LIE about it. I'm going to give this fool a negative review online. I don't care if she's really good looking. She's still going to get a negative review. She gave me referrals. I found another therapist, not bad looking but nowhere good as the other one. I want to have sex with a good looking therapist who cares about my problems. I want her to make the first move like touch me in a sexual way.


She's a therapist, not a prostitute! You don't even respect the profession. 
....seriously, wth did I just read.


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

you´re looking to get that brain of yours right or get laid ?, go get a prostitute or something.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

slowlyimproving said:


> She's a therapist, not a prostitute! You don't even respect the profession.
> ....seriously, wth did I just read.


it's just fantasy, it means nothing, her therapy sucked, that's why she will get a negative review, plus she lied to me, there's somebody on this site who posted that he's having sex with his therapist, are you calling her a prostitute? if I have sex with a therapist I would like to be in a romantic relationship with her also, DUH, use your head before calling people's therapists prostitutes


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

most guys have this kind of fantasy, a good looking teacher, etc... approaching them in a sexual manner, I mean what if a sexy good looking therapist touched my lap or kissed me, what would I do? Will I tell her to stop? " No, please stop"?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe they just haven't updated the website? Some companies are hideously slow with that sort of thing.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

SuperSky said:


> Maybe they just haven't updated the website? Some companies are hideously slow with that sort of thing.


there are only 2 therapists that work there, if 1 leaves she will be replaced or only 1 remains, it's been 11 days, I will see in 2 weeks to see if anything has changed, she will still get a negative review


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> it's just fantasy, it means nothing, her therapy sucked, that's why she will get a negative review, plus she lied to me, there's somebody on this site who posted that he's having sex with his therapist, are you calling her a prostitute? if I have sex with a therapist I would like to be in a romantic relationship with her also, DUH, use your head before calling people's therapists prostitutes





MobiusX said:


> most guys have this kind of fantasy, a good looking teacher, etc... approaching them in a sexual manner, I mean what if a sexy good looking therapist touched my lap or kissed me, what would I do? Will I tell her to stop? " No, please stop"?


There's something just messed up about that. Sleeping with your psychiatrist? It is natural to feel close your doctor since you open up so much, but going all the way would be a mess.

She's likely gone, but the website wasn'r up to date. That happens all the time.

The other person was traumatized by what happened, and yet it still sounds like a fantasy?
There is something wrong with this.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> There's something just messed up about that. Sleeping with your psychiatrist? It is natural to feel close your doctor since you open up so much, but going all the way would be a mess.
> 
> She's likely gone, but the website wasn'r up to date. That happens all the time.
> 
> ...


traumatized? you must be talking about someone else then


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MobiusX said:


> traumatized? you must be talking about someone else then


That member was NOT celebrating about what happened to him.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Any therapist having sex with their client has more problems than you. A fantasy is fine, trying to act on it won't end well. You're better off trying to find a single girl.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

What you need to do is to get a prostitute that will be your therapist then you kill 2 birds with one stone and save money.

That therapist schooling wasn't cheap LOL


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

well good luck with the next one


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I think you should avoid having sex with someone from your professional relationships. 

Other than that I'm sorry things didn't work out with her. Hopefully your next therapist is better .


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Perhaps you would be better off with a male therapist. Or an ugly therapist.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I only met 1 therapist I was satisfied with and I had to travel another country to see her.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> I only met 1 therapist I was satisfied with and I had to travel another country to see her.


I think that you have unrealistic expectations of therapy!


----------



## Such and Such (Sep 13, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> She said she would be moving last month but she is still on the therapy's website, I knew she was lying the whole time. I have binge eating disorder and I had to cancel a lot of times but I did so over 24 hours before the actual appointment. Binge eating prevents me from going to therapy because I feel too sick to go. She most likely didn't even have any plans of moving. She just said it so I won't bother her anymore. I was going to go in late July and cancel all appointments until September, that's still no reason to LIE about it. I'm going to give this fool a negative review online. I don't care if she's really good looking. She's still going to get a negative review. She gave me referrals. I found another therapist, not bad looking but nowhere good as the other one. I want to have sex with a good looking therapist who cares about my problems. I want her to make the first move like touch me in a sexual way.


Therapy isn't about the therapist rooting you. Good luck with your quest to find a therapist who doesn't respect the profession enough to sleep with a client..

Hope you find a good therapist that works for you one day anyway man.


----------



## kennethken (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow! so charming and lol. Well wishes for you. So pretty !


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

When Mobius gets that feeeeeeling... he needs.. sexualll... healing baby..


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## soulsurviver (Jun 17, 2014)

if I was your therapist I'd lie to you too. If you learned to admire her work and not her looks.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## HaveANiceDay (Aug 16, 2014)

soulsurviver said:


> if I was your therapist I'd lie to you too. If you learned to admire her work and not her looks.


This


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

> She said she would be moving last month but she is still on the therapy's website, I knew she was lying the whole time. I have binge eating disorder and I had to cancel a lot of times but I did so over 24 hours before the actual appointment. Binge eating prevents me from going to therapy because I feel too sick to go. She most likely didn't even have any plans of moving. She just said it so I won't bother her anymore. I was going to go in late July and cancel all appointments until September, that's still no reason to LIE about it. I'm going to give this fool a negative review online. I don't care if she's really good looking. She's still going to get a negative review. She gave me referrals. I found another therapist, not bad looking but nowhere good as the other one. I want to have sex with a good looking therapist who cares about my problems. I want her to make the first move like touch me in a sexual way.


1. You did not know she was lying, if in fact she was lying
2. Binge eating is something you need to talk about with your therapist
3. You don't know if she doesn't want you to contact her
4. Cancelling that many appts is irresponsible and disrespectful to your therapist. It is unclear what you mean by "going to" go in late July, if that was a plan that fell through or if you actually did, because she told you a month ago she is moving.
5. I feel for you on that last part, because I want the same thing, but allowing that to happen requires commitment to your more attractive, original therapist. It's possible you are able to work your magic in getting that to happen! But, there are consequences that you may not be equipped to deal with. Will you be alright without therapy anymore and do you have the confidence to pull through? You may be able to make it happen with your next therapist, and it's a plus that she's less attractive because it's less stressful whether or not you can make her do it, gives you practice and it's just sex anyway, not a relationship, so you can focus on winning back the one that got away.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dude you are a SAS LEGEND !


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Sleeper92 said:


> Dude you are a SAS LEGEND !


A vet, a general, don't step where I walked in/ Make your own path, be a legend in your skin


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Rufus said:


> 1. You did not know she was lying, if in fact she was lying
> 2. Binge eating is something you need to talk about with your therapist
> 3. You don't know if she doesn't want you to contact her
> 4. Cancelling that many appts is irresponsible and disrespectful to your therapist. It is unclear what you mean by "going to" go in late July, if that was a plan that fell through or if you actually did, because she told you a month ago she is moving.
> 5. I feel for you on that last part, because I want the same thing, but allowing that to happen requires commitment to your more attractive, original therapist. It's possible you are able to work your magic in getting that to happen! But, there are consequences that you may not be equipped to deal with. Will you be alright without therapy anymore and do you have the confidence to pull through? You may be able to make it happen with your next therapist, and it's a plus that she's less attractive because it's less stressful whether or not you can make her do it, gives you practice and it's just sex anyway, not a relationship, so you can focus on winning back the one that got away.


actually I know she was lying because I called the therapist who runs the place and told her what she told me, she told me she's going to talk to her about it since she was never told about her leaving and she said September was when she was going to leave, 1 month later, she's still there. The therapist I talked to sounded really pissed off, DAMN. I think something will be done to her as a punishment, sucks for her. That's what she gets for lying to me like that.


----------



## cooljava50544 (May 29, 2014)

Maybe you could say having sex gives you anxiety, so you two could practice to get more courage? Should work :banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Such and Such (Sep 13, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> actually I know she was lying because I called the therapist who runs the place and told her what she told me, she told me she's going to talk to her about it since she was never told about her leaving and she said September was when she was going to leave, 1 month later, she's still there. The therapist I talked to sounded really pissed off, DAMN. I think something will be done to her as a punishment, sucks for her. That's what she gets for lying to me like that.


Bit spiteful of you don't you think? If the relationship between you and her was unhealthy (Because of your sexual feelings towards her) then it was probably for the best she was no longer your therapist. Albeit she may not have handled it brilliantly but is her being hurt gonna help you at all in the long run? Probably not.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Such and Such said:


> Bit spiteful of you don't you think? If the relationship between you and her was unhealthy (Because of your sexual feelings towards her) then it was probably for the best she was no longer your therapist. Albeit she may not have handled it brilliantly but is her being hurt gonna help you at all in the long run? Probably not.


the problem with her was her therapy, she lied about not being there anymore, I don't care if she is attractive or not, in reality I wouldn't do anything sexual with her, it's actually disgusting, she is already married with kid, it's against her job to lie to clients about her no longer being there


----------



## Such and Such (Sep 13, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> the problem with her was her therapy, she lied about not being there anymore, I don't care if she is attractive or not, in reality I wouldn't do anything sexual with her, it's actually disgusting, she is already married with kid, it's against her job to lie to clients about her no longer being there


Like I said... She may not have handled it brilliantly but probably had a good reason for wanting to discontinue therapy with you and move you onto a different therapist because you probably overtly displayed inappropriate feelings for her.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Such and Such said:


> Like I said... She may not have handled it brilliantly but probably had a good reason for wanting to discontinue therapy with you and move you onto a different therapist because you probably overtly displayed inappropriate feelings for her.


displayed? I just sat there and stared at her face and sometimes I would just look down, what are you talking about? I will start telephone therapy soon.


----------

